# Hose End Sprayer Fertilizer...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Have any of you used a hose end sprayer fertilizer? I think in a week or two I'll be able to manage a hose and want to feed the lawn as best I can. My wife has spread granular for me once this year and I might ask her to do it again but I really need my yard work fix. Any recommendations? I've seen the Simple Solutions stuff that @ryanknorr has used. It looks interesting. Just curious about other options. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Not trying to be a wiseinhimer. But just for the convenience.... Even if a little over priced... super juice seems to be good. From what I have read, guys just say they could mix the stuff themselves and for less. Maybe now is the exception to the rule. Maybe paying extra is ok for the convenience every once in a while. Just a thought and tossing that out there. I have never used a liquid feed other than tomatoes and garden stuff. Hope you get better soon if that is possible.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

If you want something ready to go you could consider greenepunch. If you want to do it yourself, dissolve some urea or ammonium sulfate and spray it.

I wouldn't recommend superjuice due to the price. It's $42 per lb of N. Something like greenepunch is $13 per lb of N.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> If you want something ready to go you could consider greenepunch. If you want to do it yourself, dissolve some urea or ammonium sulfate and spray it.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend superjuice due to the price. It's $42 per lb of N. Something like greenepunch is $13 per lb of N.


Thanks. I had my fingers crossed that I would when the biostim in the drawing. Then I would only have to buy the 18-0-1 but no luck. Now I'm looking at a build your own box from LCN with greenpunch in it.


----------

